# Entro e non oltre



## Luta*

_"Please, bear in mind that we need to get/receive your confirmation within and not later than the end of this week"_

il mio dubbio e' relativo alla fine della frase, il cui significato dovrebbe essere 
_"entro e non oltre la fine della settimana" _

Non credo che la mia interpretazione sia corretta. 

Does anybody knows how to translate it correctly?

Thanks


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao Luta,
non ho capito se la frase originale è quella in inglese o quella in italiano...


----------



## laurentius87

_Entro e non oltre_ mi sa di cosa tipicamente italiana, visto che _entro_ include già il significato di _non oltre_.

Direi _within the end of the week_ o _no later than the end of the week_.


----------



## Alec71

Nel caso  _within and not beyond_


----------



## rrose17

I think it sounds redundant to say _within and no later than_ (*no* later is better than *not* later). To me the most natural would be to say
_Please bear in mind that we need to receive your confirmation no later than the end of this week._
_Please bear in mind that we need to receive your confirmation by the end of this week._


----------



## Luta*

Lo ammetto, 
probabilmente e' un po' ridondante, ma e' conunemente usato in italiano (perlomeno dalle mie parti) quando si vuole enfatizzare l'importanza di una scadenza.

grazie per i preziosi consigli.

CIao a tutti


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

*no* later??!!
*not* later !


----------



## laurentius87

Luta* said:


> Lo ammetto,
> probabilmente e' un po' ridondante, ma e' conunemente usato in italiano (perlomeno dalle mie parti) quando si vuole enfatizzare l'importanza di una scadenza.
> 
> grazie per i preziosi consigli.
> 
> CIao a tutti



Sì, è ridondante come _assolutamente vietato_ (se è vietato è vietato, che vuol dire assolutamente?) e molte altre locuzioni amministrative o burocratiche della lingua italiana. Ricordo pagine gustose in _Prima lezione di sociolinguistica _di Berruto su questo (o forse era _Sociolinguistica dell'italiano contemporaneo_?).


----------



## rrose17

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> *no* later??!!
> *not* later !


 Sorry I disagree. No later is the more common way to say it. Check this out!


----------



## Teerex51

_No_ later than the end of the week

Now, _not_ later!


----------



## rrose17

Teerex51 said:


> _No_ later than the end of the week
> 
> Now, _not_ later!


----------



## Leo57

I definitely agree with Rrose, however, "by and no later than" is standard gobbledygook I mean, official jargon.

Ciao 
Leo


----------



## fcabitza

Luta* said:


> Lo ammetto,
> probabilmente e' un po' ridondante, ma e' conunemente usato in italiano (perlomeno dalle mie parti) quando si vuole enfatizzare l'importanza di una scadenza.



Spezzo una lancia nei confronti dell'espressione che i più considerano pleonastica e dal tipico tono ampolloso burocratico (un meme dalla diffusione irresistibile), ma non è necessariamente così.
"Entro e non oltre <una certa data>" significa che una cosa può essere fatta prima di quella data e non più tardi che finisca il giorno indicato da quella data. Con questa espressione si vuole quindi precisare che l'obbligo può essere svolto all'interno di un intervallo temporale (entro), estremi compresi (e non oltre).  "By" penso traduca meglio "per": "Fammela per venerdì" (sarebbe meglio non me la facessi prima); "Within" entro: Fammela entro venerdì (con l'ambiguità se la scadenza sia giovedì sera o venerdì sera). Quindi la traduzione più fedele all'originale sarebbe "within and not later than next Friday". o "as soon as you can and no later than next Friday".
Noterete che ho usato sia l'espressione "no later" che "not later" per adottare diversi gradi di formalità, seguendo questa risorsa: http://www.webcitation.org/6SJ3URoan .
Cheers


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi fcabitza - I am not a lawyer and possibly do not see the fine gradations you are talking about.  However, in any case "within next Friday" is absolutely not correct in English, so "within and not later than next Friday" just sounds completely wrong. 

In most normal situations that I can think of if someone says "give it to me by Friday," they'd be very happy to get it on Thursday or Wednesday or any day before Friday.


----------



## Einstein

Agreed.

To the Italians: we say *by *a point in time and *within *a period.
So by next Friday, by the end of the month, by five o'clock, but within two days, within three months, within five minutes.


----------



## fcabitza

joanvillafane said:


> Hi fcabitza - I am not a lawyer and possibly do not see the fine gradations you are talking about.  However, in any case "within next Friday" is absolutely not correct in English, so "within and not later than next Friday" just sounds completely wrong.
> 
> In most normal situations that I can think of if someone says "give it to me by Friday," they'd be very happy to get it on Thursday or Wednesday or any day before Friday.



Thank you Janvillafane for your contribution. For sure, we are speaking of formal writing here. So of course "give it to me by Friday" can stand for what you mean, but I hope you'll probably convene that it's an open expression, if not vague, whereas "on Friday" would be clearer. If you are a clerk with huge backlog, you'd probably care about this nuance. In regard to the phrase "within and not later than", I admit that I adopted the popularity criterion, as Google returns 3.270.000 results and they are not all from Italian institutional sites. 
Indeed, I took inspiration from here: http://board-policy.wlcsd.org/G-Personnel/gaob.htm and here http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/16/1276. 

However, I am aware that that criterion is not always reliable, so I'll take note of your remark for sure!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

L'espressione è tradotta nel dizionario (che deve sempre essere la PRIMA fonte da consultare)


> http://www.wordreference.com/iten/entro
> 
> *entro e non oltre il 25 aprile* no later than 25th April


----------



## fcabitza

Grazie della segnalazione, Paulfromitaly. Personalmente avevo visto il lemma che segnali e avevo accettato l'invito a sviscerare il significato originale italiano (meno pleonastico di quello che si crede) per raggiungre una traduzione alternativa (non sostitutiva) possibilmente più precisa (anche se meno comune), nell'idea di preservare l'accuratezza spesso richiesta in documenti ufficiali e a valore legale. Sono consapevole che il lemma è tratto dal Collins, ma il forum lo compendia come risorsa da consultare, non solo come discussione a margine; e si sa (della ricerca accademica lo sostiene) che alcune pagine della wikipedia, nate da sforzi collettivi e di "non esperti", risultino migliori delle corrspondenti pagine delle enciclopedie più note.
A mio parere "within and not later than" traduce meglio l'espressione riportata sul dizionario ma è solo la mia opinione personale e quindi chi la legge ha facoltà e diritto di diffidarne.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

fcabitza said:


> Indeed, I took inspiration from here: http://board-policy.wlcsd.org/G-Personnel/gaob.htm and here http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/16/1276.


In nessuno dei link che citi compare l'espressione "within and no later than"



fcabitza said:


> A mio parere "within and not later than" traduce meglio l'espressione riportata sul dizionario ma è solo la mia opinione personale e quindi chi la legge ha facoltà e diritto di diffidarne.



Ti è già stato detto che "within" non può essere usato con una data precisa ma solo con un periodo di tempo.


----------



## fcabitza

Paulfromitaly said:


> In nessuno dei link che citi compare l'espressione "within and no later than"



Hai ragione c'è: "and must notify the director of personnel and community relations of any criminal drug statute conviction for a violation occurring in the workplace *within, and not later than*, five days after such conviction."

E 

Studies of rivers listed in paragraphs (80) and (81) shall be completed, and reports submitted *within and not later than* the time when the Bristol Bay Cooperative Region Plan is submitted to Congress in accordance with section





Paulfromitaly said:


> Ti è già stato detto che "within" non può essere usato con una data precisa ma solo con un periodo di tempo.



E "vuolsi così colà..."  
Sì, OK, ma il secondo esempio riguarda un evento e non un periodo di tempo, quindi per ora rimango della mia opinione. 
D'altrocanto non sto considerando inattendibile la segnalazione di Einstein, tutt'altro! 
Solo non come una verità assoluta che zittisce ogni altra considerazione. 
E' ragionevole, Paulfromitaly?


----------



## rrose17

_...within five days
...within the time_
They both refer to periods of time.


----------



## fcabitza

rrose17 said:


> _...within five days
> ...within the time_
> They both refer to periods of time.


Yes, never maintained the opposite. Also the expression "entro e non oltre il 25 aprile" refers to a period of time, the time between "now" and the 25th of April. "Within" is like "entro" (right?) within a period of time between two extremes. My point is that you need "and not later than" to hint at the fact that the extremes are included, otherwise it's based on a convention. To be clear: the convention is the same both for Italian speakers and for English speakers (you're telling me that, and I trust you). But in legal documents, where even a single comma can make a big difference, the more precise and explicit you are, the better. That's my point. The Collins translation is fine, correct 99% of the times, certified, I'm very happy with it! But maybe (_maybe_) it ends up by losing some subtle nuance (it won't be the first time). The same nuance that many Italians do not get (as burocratic documents are just rhetoric and pleonastic and so forth). Yes, they ARE most of the times. But they are also _very_ precise, as they have to.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

fcabitza said:


> Hai ragione c'è: "and must notify the director of personnel and community relations of any criminal drug statute conviction for a violation occurring in the workplace *within, and not later than*, five days after such conviction."
> 
> E
> 
> Studies of rivers listed in paragraphs (80) and (81) shall be completed, and reports submitted *within and not later than* the time when the Bristol Bay Cooperative Region Plan is submitted to Congress in accordance with section



Entrambi gli esempi smentiscono la tua tesi perchè "within" è usato con un *PERIODO DI TEMPO*, non con UNA DATA.
Detto ciò tu sei liberissimo di dire " within and not later than + DATA" e sbagliare.


----------



## fcabitza

Ma io non sono così affezionato al mettere una data!!
L'importante è che si consideri l'espressione within and not later than  GIUSTO, non SBAGLIATO, inteso che si applica a dei periodi di tempo, con estremi compresi. 
Ho trovato anche un altro riferimento, che penso risolutivo (della mia tesi, che non riguarda le date, ma l'uso del within not later than)"
The governing body of the municipality shall advise, within and not later than the expiration of the ninety day period " (da http://www.legis.la.gov/legis/Law.aspx?d=67949).
Poi in Italiano i periodi di tempo si indicano non solo rispetto alla loro durata ma anche agli estremi che ne definiscono l'intervallo (e quindi anche alle date).
 Qui si sostiene che in Inglese non si fa. Io posso crederci perché ho stima di chi ci scrive, però in rete ci sono milioni di esempi contrari. Non ho difficoltà a credere che siano tutti testi redatti da Italiani e che quindi stiamo corrompendo l'inglese (quindi OK, sbagliano, sbagliamo, sbaglio), ma non è questa la mia tesi, su cui voglio portare la vostra attenzione. Sono intevenuto dicendo che within and not later than è più preciso di "no later than", e questi sono i 2 cents che vorrei dare alla comunità di Wordreference. No bad feelings, OK?


----------



## BristolGirl

Condivido in pieno le risposte di Paul, JoanV e Einstein.
Aggiungo solo che per trasmettere l'intenzione 'italiana' della frase specifica '_entro e non oltre_', in inglese basta dire '_no later than_' ed è abbastanza perentorio o enfatico. 
Fermo restando che è il 'peso' dell'espressione che conta e non ogni singola parola tradotta - se proprio non si riesce a vivere senza quell '_entro_' in più, si può dire _'by, and no later than, day/mth/year'_. A volte la ripetizione può aggiungere 'perentorietà' o enfasi.
PS Il secondo esempio si riferisce a 'the time when the Bristol Bay Cooperative Region Plan is submitted' - e non si sa quando, non c'è una data ma un tempo non meglio definito, quindi un lasso di tempo - se avessero usato 'by.......the time' sarebbe un altra espressione, altra discussione, e non avrebbero dovuto usare 'when' - ma questo meriterebbe un altro thread.......


----------



## Paulfromitaly

BristolGirl said:


> Aggiungo solo che per trasmettere l'intenzione 'italiana' della frase specifica '_entro e non oltre_', in inglese basta dire '_no later than_' ed è abbastanza perentorio o enfatico.



Ovvio, e sai perchè? 
Perchè "entro" e "non oltre" significano esattamente la stessa cosa, quindi uno dei due è ridondante.

L'auto deve essere riconsegnata *entro* le 24:00 di Sabato.
L'auto deve essere riconsegnata *non oltre* le 24:00 di Sabato.
L'auto deve essere riconsegnata *entro e non oltre* le 24:00 di Sabato. 

Nessuna differenza, quindi la traduzione in inglese è UNA SOLA:

The car must be returned no later than Saturday, 12 am.


----------



## fcabitza

Allora io la penso come Bristolgirl. In Canton Ticino la scriverebbero così una legge, " non più tardi di... ". Però ci sarà un motivo per cui sia negli stati uniti che in Italia chi scrive le leggi (attenzione,  non lo fanno i politici, ma tecnici molto preparati) preferisce usare l'espressione "within and not later than" e "entro e non oltre" in certi determinati contesti. Per questo motivo dissento invece da Paulfromitaly (che mi farebbe piacere se non adottasse un tono paternalistico/patronizing quando mi scrive,  se può; se non può fa niente,  non mi offendo ma non ne comprendo le ragioni) nel sostenere che entro e non oltre non vogliono dire la stessa identica cosa. Che in una litigata tra moglie e marito l'espressione suddetta suonerà probabilmente didascalica,  pleonastica e ridondante (e quindi lì la traduzione del Collins è perfetta) ma in un contesto legale serve appunto a stabilire un periodo di tempo,  estremi compresi, e proroghe escluse inderogabilmente. Concordiamo?


----------



## BristolGirl

Io la penso grammaticalmente però come Paul - ma traduco molti contratti e nei testi legali a volte una parola spesa in più è utile anche se ridondante......


----------



## london calling

I also agree with BG and Paul: _no later than_...


----------



## johngiovanni

Quote: "The car must be returned no later than Saturday, 12 am."  Just another way to say it in English: "The car must be returned by 12 a.m. Saturday at the latest."


----------



## BristolGirl

johngiovanni said:


> Quote: "The car must be returned no later than Saturday, 12 am."  Just another way to say it in English: "The car must be returned by 12 a.m. Saturday at the latest."


----------



## fcabitza

Cosa ne pensate di queste due possibili traduzioni? (esempi tratti da http://www.linguee.it/inglese-italiano/traduzione/and+not+later+than.html)


1a) Il Beneficiario dovrà in ogni caso esercitare tutte le Opzioni entro e non oltre il 25 marzo 2020 (“Expiration Date”). 
1b) The Beneficiary must in any case exercise all the options *by and not later than* 25 March 2020 (“Expiration Date”). 


2a) L'acquirente potrà rinunciare all’acquisto restituendo la confezione integra entro e non oltre 8 giorni dall’acquisto
2b) The customer may renounce purchasing by returning the unopened product package *within and not later than* 8 days from purchase.


Li riporto perché, _se gli scopi della traduzione richiedono di riprodurre_ la locuzione "entro e non oltre" (e.g., testi legali e contratti) mi sembra che una euristica possa essere: 
- "by and not later than + <a date>"
- "within and not later than + "a certain period of time".


----------



## rrose17

Again as stated way above it's no later than rather than not later than. But to me "no later than" sounds completely redundant in these two examples. Also a customer does not _renounce purchasing, _this is Italian translated directly into English and, in my opinion at any rate, is not used. Simply put would be
_The customer may return any item in its unopened package within 8 days from date of purchase._


----------



## fcabitza

OK rrose17. So you don't agree with this source, http://www.webcitation.org/6SJ3URoan , that claims that "not later than" is more formal (and hence more suitable to a "formal expression" like "entro e non oltre") than "no later than"

I convene that the sentences could be poorly translated: I don't claim reliability for the linguee.it platform, which often aggregates side-to-side translations only automatically. 
Anyway, are the expressions in bold correct, provided that the translator wants to preserve the alleged "redundancy" of the Italian phrase?


----------



## johngiovanni

I think it is a matter of where you want to place the emphasis. Though "within and no later than" may include a redundancy, the "no later than" or "at the latest" versions used on their own say more emphatically that there is a deadline. They say what you may not do.  There is a little discussion of this on the English Only forum.


----------



## BristolGirl

Dear Fcabitza, I think that what we (Rrose, LondonC, Paul and others) instinctively feel about 'not later', may have to do with the fact that grammatically most expressions of duration similar to 'no later' such as 'no longer', 'no sooner', 'no earlier' etc would never be used with 'not' (unless used in a negative sentence and usually with 'any'). 
Lawyers aren't linguists and usually need to be very emphatic so perhaps 'not' as a negative particle sounds better to them than 'no' - but grammatically it doesn't.
As we all know language develops from mistakes becoming common usage.


----------



## fcabitza

I agree with you, BristolGirl. Would you please believe me that I was not alluding to any "more correct" way to see the distinction between "not later" and "no later". I am not a linguist either and when I see/read that some of them has got a different opinion from me, I don't immediately think "Duh, so I've always got it wrong". All the contrary, I smile at how languages are "alive" actually, and sentences "look" correct more on the basis of conventions and habits than on the rules of grammar books. Thus I don't think that Rrose17 is wrong while jane Mairs is right (cf. http://www.webcitation.org/6SJ3URoan), but I was curious to know Rrose's opinion on this small (no irony intended) disagreement. That's it!


----------

